# Half Sizes in Snowboard Boots



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried on some snowboard boots today. Deeluxe, Thirtytwo, Nitro... After comparing mondo 27 and 27,5 (same boot model) it seems like there is no difference in "shell" size.
So whats the difference between a half and a full size? Liner, Insole, nothing?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Not sure about those Deeluxe or Nitro, but I thought ThirtyTwo did true 1:1 sizing? I know for certain Ride, K2 and Burton do. I have a pair of 9.5 and 9s in the Ride Fuse, the size 9 shell is certainly smaller than the 9.5.


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Not sure about those Deeluxe or Nitro, but I thought ThirtyTwo did true 1:1 sizing? I know for certain Ride, K2 and Burton do. I have a pair of 9.5 and 9s in the Ride Fuse, the size 9 shell is certainly smaller than the 9.5.


I`m not 100% sure about thirtytwo - maybe I measured incorrectly. But the deeluxe 27 and 27,5 were definitely the same size. 
With my 27cm feet I would like to try a "true" mondo 27,5. 27 is a bit too small even when boots are broken in and 28 is too big.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I think Salomon doesn't do half sizes w/ the shells. The difference comes from the liner I believe.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Sometimes everything is the same, but the "full size" i.e. 11, will have an insole "blank" underneath the liner to fill up the half size volume. The 11.5 will have no blank.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

nickname55 said:


> With my 27cm feet I would like to try a "true" mondo 27,5. 27 is a bit too small even when boots are broken in and 28 is too big.


Hi Nickname,

Something is wrong there. We should get you barefoot measurements for width and confirm your length as well. Please post images of your measurements being taken.


Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------

